# chinaberry



## ddt (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi,
Some of you from the S.E. may know of the Chinaberry tree. It is more like a big shrub, but is called a tree; even tho a small tree. At a wood store (now closed) I found some Chinaberry lumber. Let me tell you, it is very pretty , having deep red and white grain. """IF""" you ever have the chance to get some, jump on it, as it is rare and pretty. Those of you who know the tree,,,,will understand it is hard to find one big enough for lumber,ie size and straightness. It is a soft wood, Just wanted to share because for an UGLY tree it has beautiful wood. ddt


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 29, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> That is interesting because in Florida a china berry gets HUGE maybe different trees all together???:i_dunno:



Nah. The climate in Fla and HI is like steroids for trees and plants. I once had a schafflera for 20 years that grew to a grand height of 5 ft in a pot when I lived on Cape Cod. Come out here and they grow 30-40ft in the wild.


----------



## EricJS (Apr 29, 2012)

ddt said:


> Hi,
> Some of you from the S.E. may know of the Chinaberry tree. It is more like a big shrub, but is called a tree; even tho a small tree. At a wood store (now closed) I found some Chinaberry lumber. Let me tell you, it is very pretty , having deep red and white grain. """IF""" you ever have the chance to get some, jump on it, as it is rare and pretty. Those of you who know the tree,,,,will understand it is hard to find one big enough for lumber,ie size and straightness. It is a soft wood, Just wanted to share because for an UGLY tree it has beautiful wood. ddt



I know what you're saying about ugly tree = beautiful wood. I never take any tree for granted. 

Post some pics of your lumber. We're crazy about pictures!:wacko1:


----------



## EricJS (Apr 29, 2012)

Zoe, that's a CRAZY beautiful tabletop cookie you've got stashed!:wacko1:

I can't wait to see the completed table! How many years to dry something like that?


----------

